# Inside a forest it sang



## RamonC (Jun 7, 2018)

I have composed a musical piece to congratulate these Christmas and New Years holidays.
It's on SoundCloud:


__
https://soundcloud.com/ramon-capsada-blanch%2Fa-dins-dun-bosc-cantava

Ramon

----------------------------
I also include an introduction to the work in case anyone is interested in reading it:

Inside a forest it sang

This piece is for a small ensemble of six instruments (flute, bass clarinet, violin, cello, piano, and percussion). Is inspired by a popular Catalan song that has precisely the same title, in Catalan "A dins d'un bosc cantava". The lyrics of the song explain that "Inside a forest a cuckoo sang with great eagerness, from the top of a towering oak, calling his companion ...". Thus, the starting musical material has been the melody of this song. Material subjected to various transformations. The most notable is in the melodic field and has been to "chromatize" the initial diatonic melody by incorporating the necessary notes to achieve the basic melodic phrase formed by all the notes of the chromatic scale. This melodic phrase has been the effective base on which the entire work has been built. However, I have not wanted to completely dispense with the initial diatonic melody, but it also appears at different times, but with careful treatment, using the complementary musical elements to achieve a sufficiently coherent result that would overcome the possible contradiction caused by the simultaneous presence of diatonic materials and dodecaphonic materials.

Randomization is another important element that appears in composition. I have tried to present a continuous evolution of the presence of a controlled randomness, obtaining three different phases in the course of the work. The beginning has a more chaotic nature and evolves towards a much more orderly and clear-cut environment to end in the last part that takes up the more uncertain and agitated aspect of the beginning but that definitively overcomes the initial disorder.

With this approach, I wanted to achieve a music that would maintain the naive, innocent and playful character that the initial song has, but trying to make a musical rereading that was more modern and with a few more doses of complexity. All this imbued with a festive and Christmas atmosphere, which would serve to congratulate the Christmas holidays this year, which is the pragmatic reason why I wanted to compose this piece.


----------

